# Compilare d'estate

## heXen

ciao

sono nuovo del forum

Provengo da Debian e ho intenzione di installare Gentoo appena mi arriva l'hard disk nuovo.

Ieri mi è venuta in mente una cosa. Con la grande mole di compilazione che l'installazione di Gentoo richiede c'è qualche accortezza da prendere dato il periodo dell'anno (caldo)??

Ho 2 pc a un metro l'uno dall'altro. Sulla futura Gentoobox girerà Knoppix mentre l'altro pc deve fare da gateway per internet dato che ho un bastardo modem usb che non funziona in linux se non installato.

Possono stare un 2-3 giorni accesi (magari il gateway no se non serve) senza  riportare danni?

ciao   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non dovrebbero esserci troppi problemi ma escludere che non ci saranno errori e' impossibile.

----------

## heXen

Errori di che tipo? Intendevo dire danni fisici ai componenti

Cmq stai dicendo che problemi termici potrebbero causare errori di compilazione?

ciao  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *heXen wrote:*   

> Cmq stai dicendo che problemi termici potrebbero causare errori di compilazione?

 

Si e' possibile.

----------

## shanghai

Se si tratta di pc desktop, cerca di tenerli sollevati da terra -per esempio su un supporto tipo mensola- in un punto arieggiato e sicuramente lontani dalla luce solare diretta...

Per i portatili, io li sollevo dalla scrivania mettendoci sotto due uniposca, o comunque due pennarelli belli spessi per capirci, così l'aria può circolare meglio anche sotto e non c'è contatto col tavolo (che essendo generalmente di legno conserva il calore che è una bellezza).

I miei pc scaldano entrambi moltissimo, sono due athlon (anche il portatile), ma usando questi piccoli accorgimenti non ho mai avuto problemi. Considera poi che, per quanto possa far caldo, la temperatura che manda in crisi un processore in genere non è inferiore ai 70-75 gradi...

----------

## heXen

Il tavolo e' di quelli tipo pelle con il vetro sopra e il pc e' gia sollevato di suo di un mezzo cm; solo che in basso non ci sono molti buchetti (specie al centro). Magari apro gli sportellini dei posti per i lettori ottici.

----------

## Mr.Evolution

La soluzione migliore: Apri il case (o chassis dipende da come lo chiami) e ci piazzi un ventilatore (da 20 centimetri) a 1 (di velocità) davanti e stai tranquillo.

Anch'io provenivo da Debian e gentoo, pur avendo un numero inferiori di pacchetti, mi ha sempre soddisfatto appieno ed ho avuto mento problemi.

Hai pensato a fare un cluster distcc (leggi il manuale dell'istallazione) così da poter compilare con tutti e2 i pc??? (usa i cd gentoo, è più figo lo spashscreen!)

----------

## stuart

mai pensato di installare a........ puntate

un giorno kde

uno openoffice

uno mozilla evolutione ecc ecc

io con gentoo ho sempre fatto così

prima la scarico con l'opzione emerge -f

poi compilo

così il pc non è nemmeno collegato ad internet

questo ovviamente con pacchetti "pesanti"

----------

## heXen

sul gateway c'è windows98 (sorvoliamo   :Mr. Green:  ) cmq ci dò un'occhiata alla distcc

ho visto che sul retro del case c'è un "rosone" non so come chiamarlo.... un'altra ventola li' che dite? dato che non ho un ventilatore (giuro! strano ma vero  :Very Happy: )

----------

## shanghai

Secondo me se non vivi all'equatore non ti serve nient'altro. Oppure, fai un job cron che lancia gli aggiornamenti a pomeriggio inoltrato, così anche per i pacchetti che richiedono molte ore per essere compilati avrai la garanzia che gran parte del lavoro avviene nelle ore più fresche  :Smile: 

Ma insisto, basta sollevare un pò i case e tenere l'interno del pc abbastanza pulito. Nel tuo caso questo c'è già... 

Non aprire gli slot riservati ai lettori senza metterci niente!! Il calore attira dentro la polvere, contro cui le ventoline possono poco...

----------

## silian87

/me che osserva queste astruse faccende davanti al suo fresco e silenzioso powerbook.....

heheheh   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## ^Sporting^

Io ho due pc nella stessa camera, a dire il vero sono proprio uno di fianco all'altro, separati solo da un pannello di legno che e' la ''gamba'' della scrivania. Il pc che fa da server e' sempre acceso (ormai e' arrivato a 20 mesi di accensione consecutivi, solo un paio di reboot x aggiornare il kernel e installare Gentoo (prima c'era slackware)  :Wink:  ) mentre il mio pc e' acceso x la maggior parte del tempo, lo spengo solo quando nn mi serve e a volte sta acceso x diversi giorni.

Non ho mai riscontrato particolari problemi dovuti al surriscaldamento, anzi, non ho mai riscontrato problemi.   :Wink: 

[consigli per gli acquisti mode ON]

Se la ventola del processore e' un buono stato di funzionamento nn c'e' nulla di cui preoccuparsi. In caso contrario e' bene sostituirla, in questi casi xo' puo' essere di vitale importanza (x il processore, sia chiaro) fare un po' di manutenzione alla ventola e al pc in generale, vedi: smontare le varie ventole, aspirare la polvere, rimettere se e' il caso la pasta siliconica sul processore. Piccole cose che possono salvare la vita al nostro amato pc.

[/consigli per gli acquisti mode OFF]

 :Wink: 

Bye!

----------

## pascalbrax

contro la polvere nel case io uso le bombolette di azoto liquido, funzionano che e' una bellezza.

----------

## lan

bhe io vivo in una casa moolto calda e non ho condizionatore... (mio padre vuole risparmiare) ho risolto portando il pc in cantina quando deve compilare, solo la macchina e il cavo di rete 

non per nulla il mio amd overclockato ha bisogno di fresco  :Smile: 

----------

## jdoe

io ho il pc raffreddato a acqua   :Cool: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *heXen wrote:*   

> Cmq stai dicendo che problemi termici potrebbero causare errori di compilazione?
> 
> 

 

sicuramente. ram e cpu sono gli imputati del caso.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *pascalbrax wrote:*   

> contro la polvere nel case io uso le bombolette di azoto liquido, funzionano che e' una bellezza.

 

AZOTO LIQUIDO?

apparte che e' tossico, ma poi congela... 

non volevi dire forse aria compressa?

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *lan wrote:*   

> bhe io vivo in una casa moolto calda e non ho condizionatore... (mio padre vuole risparmiare) ho risolto portando il pc in cantina quando deve compilare, solo la macchina e il cavo di rete 
> 
> non per nulla il mio amd overclockato ha bisogno di fresco 

 

AHAHAHAAHAH!!

cmq per chi ha un notebook, fatevi tagliare in ferramenta una lastra di rame della grandezza della base del notebook, alta almeno 4mm, e mettetecelo sopra.

ovviamente vi conviene limare i bordi se non volete sfregiarvi con gli spigoli taglienti   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

>  *pascalbrax wrote:*   contro la polvere nel case io uso le bombolette di azoto liquido, funzionano che e' una bellezza. 
> 
> AZOTO LIQUIDO?
> 
> apparte che e' tossico, ma poi congela... 
> ...

 

 :Question:  ... Congela si ma...tossico no...altrimenti moriremmo tutti visto che l'aria e' quasi esclusivamente azoto (~78%)   :Wink: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

non c'entra nulla.. l'azoto nell'aria ha uno stato diverso e una concentrazione diversa.

----------

## nick_spacca

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> non c'entra nulla.. l'azoto nell'aria ha uno stato diverso e una concentrazione diversa.

 

C'entra c'entra...evapora subito a contatto con l'aria...qui in facolta' se ne usa spesso   :Wink: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

mi suona strano, ma mi fidero'  :Smile: 

(chiedero' alla mia ragazza che e' medico)

----------

## nick_spacca

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> mi suona strano, ma mi fidero' 
> 
> (chiedero' alla mia ragazza che e' medico)

 

Cio' non toglie che non lo metterei volentieri nel mio computer   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Danilo

Io ho un athlon 700  e mai avuto problemi.

Si trova nello stanzino (2 x 3) piu' caldo di casa.

Non credo che ci siano grossi problemi per il caldo.

Al limite compila solo la notte (a pezzi). Per la kde dovrebbe bastare: sul mio 700 impiega 20 ore, ma se il tuo processore e' piu' veloce...

----------

## phadron

 *heXen wrote:*   

> ...deve fare da gateway per internet dato che ho un bastardo modem usb che non funziona in linux se non installato. ..

 

di che modem USB si tratta ? spiegami il problema.

----------

## Flonaldo

bhè, fallo compilare di notte! ovviamente su di un piano rialzato, o magari fuori, sul balcone, all aria aperta! io cosi facevo: lo piazzavo du quelle belle sedia di plastica bucherellate all aria aperta!!

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

ma voi state male  :Wink: 

----------

